# Want A Good Clear Liquid Plastic



## Ken_McE (Oct 7, 2004)

I am sealing a traser into a groove in a metal surface. I want it sealed it in with clear plastic. It needs to be well fastened and protected. Silicone works and should hold up well. It also acts as a shock absorber. Sadly, it is not clear enough for something that is only as bright as a fire fly. 

Tonight I am trying a nitrocellulose based clear nail polish. Anybody have any comments, experience, suggestions for a good plastic?


----------



## tvodrd (Oct 7, 2004)

Ken,

I have found that generic quick-set epoxy seems to work well. Look for Devcon 5-minute Epoxy at the hardware store. It can *yellow* a little with sufficient age. If you are looking for something that will allow you to remove the vial in the future, I retract the post. (Possible with epoxy, but difficult.)

Larry


----------



## Gman (Oct 8, 2004)

Ever see those corporate trinkets sealed in acrylic shapes? Thats casting resin. It's an acrylic epoxy that is water clear. You can get it at a crafts store or at TAP Plastics. As stated plain old Devcon 5 minute will work too but casting resin is best if you want clarity.


----------



## NewBie (Oct 8, 2004)

http://www.epotek.com/categories.asp?ID=3


Primarily designed for optical filters:
http://www.epotek.com/datasheets/301%20CFDS.PDF

As far as "casting", I'd call them for a suitable material. I do know this stuff is substantially more clear than the TAP Plastics Clear-Lite casting resin. EpoTek is substantially cheaper than MasterBond materials. Pulling a vacuum and pumping it will help remove all the air.


----------



## AilSnail (Oct 14, 2004)

Edit: oops this became a jumble, I'll rewrite it: 

I emailed epotek asking for a low-shrink and low thermal expansion, as well as little yellowing and good clarity epoxy for casting a small 20mmx16mm optic over a lux.
Said I didn't want to use vacuum. Robert Lindsay at Epotek gave me sheets for 301-2 and 301-2FL. 
He also gave me two for UV curing: OG142-13 and OG146.


----------

